# Ockeghem chansons versus Willaert in italy a clash of titans most own cds



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I personnally said it once Ockeghem is fairly said incredible, his missa are sweet but his chansons is the cherry on the sundae you really appreciated his music more , the cd im lisening make me appreciated Ockeghem to another level....

Than this cd i have Willaert in italy hmm, Willaert never sounded so good, his music is play whit passion.Naxos dosen render justtice to Willaert i dont wont to bash the conductorr nor the work only says it's basic vocal music on Willaert in italy his music show great harmony, a bit like when you wake up in the morning and whant to go to work or wake up gently whit tea of choice i have several flavors , it's wondeerful.

So what cd is better the Willaert in italy or tthe Ockeghem chansons, I wonder what you guys think of
both of these classical composer in paralel, can one be see as a logical next step to music evolution.
Thus said thus meaning Ockeghem and Willaert share somesort of brilliance and might, there are in the same league.If you pick tthe right cds tthe right ensemble ect...

Perhaps there are other paralel to be made there Flemish masters of capital importance to renaissance genra fans.Look im sorry for only posting on early music but it captivated me so many good cd , i get my hands on so i had to talk about it...

:tiphat: can a musicologist drawn is on conclusion here on Willaert and Ockeghem music are there links to be made if we connectt the dots there seem to be something relevant...


----------

